# Cannot edit new post



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2017)

Any one help with this? Opened new post on an airshow and the edit function doesn't work. When I click on the link down the bottom, nothing happens.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2017)

Maybe temporary glitch ?
Edited a couple of posts yesterday without problems.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)

I can't send new post using the Firefox. To send the one I have had to switch to the IE but it doesn't work fully as well and had to use the More Options button for that. I think the problem are the recent updates. Unfortunately nothing can be done at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2017)

Firefox isn't working for posting at the moment for me either. Safari and chrome are fine. If a refresh doesn't work then try a different browser.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)

Same here too. I'm using the IE but it dosn't work properly as well although it does frequently. Not sure what the reason for that can be. I suspect there went something wrong with the recent updates.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2017)

Yep, I had to switch to Chrome though I use Firefox for everything else


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 23, 2017)

Always on Chrome. No issues here.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2017)

Today I opened the FF and all seems to work correctly again.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2017)

Still not working on Firefox for me but I've not cleared the cache yet...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2017)

It should help. I did that yesterday and all started to work fine today in the morning.


----------

